# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  LEFT JOIN ,SELF JOIN

## the Dead

کاربرد LEFT JOIN , SELF JOIN چیه و چگونه پیاده سازی میشه لطفا مثال بزنید؟
در کوری زیر که LEFT JOIN هست ترتیب قرار گیری جداول نشان دهنده چیست ؟بعد از FROM و بعد از left join

 select *
  from contacts
  left join spouse
  on contacts.fantasy_spouse_id = spouse.fantasy_spouse_id
لطفاً با جدول مثال بزنید

----------


## reza_rad

شما دارید جدول contact  رو با  spouse  جوین می کنید البته left join  . و این بعنی:
اگه در جدول اول یعنی contacts  شخصی وجود داشت که رکوردی معادلش در جدول دوم نبود( بعنوان مثال در اینجا اگه شخصی بود که همسری نداشت) ، مشخصات جدول دوم رو برای این شخص null نشون بده.

و فرقش با join معمولی یا inner join  در اینه که اگه شما اینجا از join معمولی استفاده کنید مشخصات افرادی رو که حتما همسر دارند نشون میده و اگه کسی بود که همسری نداشت نشون داده نمیشه.

در کل left join  بین دو تا جدول زمانی استفاده میشه که:
شما اطلاعاتی از جدول اول رو که به ازازی اون مقادیر در جدول دوم مقداری وجود دارد یا ندارد، می خواهید بیرون بکشید.

----------


## the Dead

تشکر در رابطه با self join هم توضیح دهید لطفاً

----------


## reza_rad

خواهش می کنم

join کردن یک جدول با خودش رو میگن self join .
در مواردی استفاده میشه که شما یک حالت parent child  رو توی یک جدول یپاده می کنی.

مثال:
جدول چارت سازمانی
توی این جدول هر واحد سازمانی یکسری مشخصات داره که داخل فیلدها جا میگیره و یک Parent  داره.
حالا شما ممکنه بخوای یک واحد رو با Parent  اش بکشی بیرون.
در این مورد جدول رو با خودش join میکنی.

----------


## Helen_Farhani

> خواهش می کنم
> 
> join کردن یک جدول با خودش رو میگن self join .
> در مواردی استفاده میشه که شما یک حالت parent child  رو توی یک جدول یپاده می کنی.
> 
> مثال:
> جدول چارت سازمانی
> توی این جدول هر واحد سازمانی یکسری مشخصات داره که داخل فیلدها جا میگیره و یک Parent  داره.
> حالا شما ممکنه بخوای یک واحد رو با Parent  اش بکشی بیرون.
> در این مورد جدول رو با خودش join میکنی.


میشه در این مورد کمی توضیح بدین؟ آخه من متوجه نشدم.

----------

